# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA MR Ελλάς 1980 (1η Δεκεμβρίου, θέατρο Ρεξ)

## Polyneikos

Την 1η Δεκεμβρίου το 1980,στο θέατρο Ρεξ, πραγματοποιείται το 5ο κατα σειρά Mr Ελλας της WABBA.
(1976 Νικητής Xρ. Χατζηγεωργίου, 1977 Νικ. Φώτης Τομπρας , 1978 Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος & 1979 Φραγκίσκος Μπατής).

Συμμετοχές αθλητών αρκετες με τους Νίκο Βεϊσακη, Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη, Δημήτρη Μακρίδη, Τασο Μώρο, στους δε εφηβους ο Βλάσης Μυταράς, οΣτάθης Ζερβόπουλος, ο Παύλος Γεροθανάσης, Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος, Γιάννης Διακογιάννης,Απόστολος Φραντζανάς να δίνουν ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφέρον.
Γενικός Νικητής και MR Eλλάς 1980, ο Κρητικός* Νίκος Βεϊσάκης
*Στον αγώνα επίσης, guest posing έκαναν οι Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, Φραγκίσκος Μπατής και ο Ιρλανδός Εντυ Μιλλαρ (νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας στο Μr Υφήλιος)

----------


## morbit_killer

ρομαντικές εποχές !! , μπορώ να πώ ότι πολλοί απο αυτούς τους αθλητές είναι natural !! χωρίς χρήση στεροειδών ! με επιφύλαξη ..
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Αυτός ήταν ο πρώτος αγώνας που παρακολούθησα σε ηλικία 16 ετών. Επίσης, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ταξίδευα εκτός Κρήτης με έναν και μοναδικό σκοπό:
Να ζήσω από κοντά το αγαπημένο μου άθλημα και να χειροκροτήσω τον δάσκαλό μου Νίκο Βεϊσάκη, ο οποίος και ανακηρύχθηκε Mr. Hellas 1980!

H παρακολούθηση αυτού του αγώνα με οδήγησε στο να βάλω ως στόχο μου να περάσω στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών έτσι ώστε να μετακομίσω Αθήνα και να προχωρήσω στο άθλημά μου γυμναζόμενος στα σύγχρονα γυμναστήρια της πρωτεύουσας.
Θυμάμαι κάθε λεπτομέρεια αυτής της εμπειρίας σαν να ήταν χθες.

Το πρώτο μέρος του αφιερώματος σε αυτόν τον αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, τεύχος Νο77 – Οκτώβριος 1980, που έχει ανέβει ήδη στο blog.athlitis.gr

Παρακάτω βλέπετε μία φωτογραφία του Νίκου Βεϊσάκη, 35 χρόνια μετά τον αγώνα, στο Χ-TREME STORES του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Υπάρχει και σχετικό αφιέρωμα του Νίκου Βεϊσάκη στο forum εδώ.

----------

